# Judith Rakers Classics



## kevin0005 (12 Aug. 2022)

Hallo,

hat jemand Judith Rakers Videos von früher.. 2011 - 2018, sagen wir. Z.B. "Top Flops", "Pleiten, Pech und Pannen", "Schlau wie die Tagesschau" und "3 nach 9".

Speziell auch das hier: "3 nach 9" vom 01.06.2012






Wär cool...


----------



## ferdibier58 (12 Aug. 2022)

Scheint sich sehr zu lohnen... 😁


----------



## Makak (16 Aug. 2022)

Dem schließ ich mich natürlich gerne an! Meine Aufzeichnungen reichen leider auch nur bis 2017 oder 2018...😭😭


----------



## Moonbuggy00 (16 Aug. 2022)

Vielen Dank ...


----------



## bouz22 (17 Aug. 2022)

wow....die liebe Judith..


----------



## Freud (22 Aug. 2022)

Hab aus der Zeit zwischen 2010 und 2018 12 Videos von ihr auf der Platte gefunden. Das von deiner Collage leider nicht, hätte ich auch gern. Für Vorschaubilder war ich zu faul, deshalb hier nur die Vids als .rar-Archiv:






1fichier.com: Cloud Storage







1fichier.com





.


----------



## kevin0005 (22 Aug. 2022)

Suuper!! Gute Auswahl, stets geile Qualität! Dankee..


----------



## Makak (22 Aug. 2022)

Freud schrieb:


> Hab aus der Zeit zwischen 2010 und 2018 12 Videos von ihr auf der Platte gefunden. Das von deiner Collage leider nicht, hätte ich auch gern. Für Vorschaubilder war ich zu faul, deshalb hier nur die Vids als .rar-Archiv:


Tausend Dank, Freund der Sonne, fürs Nachschauen und Hochladen! Genial!


----------



## kevin0005 (15 Sep. 2022)

Hat vielleicht wer noch mehr? Besonders auch Judith Rakers bei wetten dass vom 22.02.2014?


----------



## kevin0005 (15 Okt. 2022)

Moin, kriegen wir sowas wie von der Finger-Erben auch mit der Judith Rakers hin? Also Oldies..? Freud hat ja schon einen geilen Anfang gemacht...gibt's noch ne Ladung??


----------



## kevin0005 (Gestern um 18:50)

Hat jemand 3 nach 9 mit Judith Rakers vom 14.11.2014 (40 Jahre 3 nach 9) und 23.01.2015? Weiterhin wird auch noch das 3 nach 9 vom 01.06.2012 gesucht!


----------



## Makak (Gestern um 18:52)

Das wäre in der Tat klasse, wenn das aufzutreiben wär und jemand sich die Mühe machen würde! 🥳


----------

